# What is the difference between IDPA and IPSC?



## Lisa (Jun 4, 2006)

I have seen a few IPSC matches but have never seen an IDPA match, however, the sound awefully familiar.  

What is the difference between the two and why do you participate in one or the other?  Are there advantages to the one that the other falls short at?


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 4, 2006)

I do both, and both have a different flavor although similar. Both are practical shooting games, but they stress different things.

IPSC is more of a sport, with high stress on competition and gaming. You'll see mega-thousand dollar custom guns even at the local level. Everything is geared toward gaining a competitive advantage within the rules of the game. Everything from equipment - optics, huge magwells, super hi-cap magazines, speed holsters and mag carriers and open guns you would never see on the streets, to mental preperation - shooters are allowed to coreograph thier stages and airguning (going through the stage with an imaginary sight picture is encouraged). Just my opinion, but I think IPSC introduced the "production" division along with single stack and L-10 to help break new shooters into the sport, some of which they were loosing to IDPA. The give the shooter alot of creativity in solving a shooting problem. Stage designs can be whatever they dream up.

IDPA is a newer shooting sport that some say was a reaction to IPSC loosing some of its roots. The idea is to bring more of a defensive aspect back into the sport of practical shooting. With that undlying goal, you'll see everyday carry guns, Glocks, XDs, Sigs, 1911s and revolvers at matches. Holsters must be approved for everyday carry and drawn under a cover garment. Reloads are done 3 ways - tactical reload, reload with retention, or emergency reload (to slidelock). Use of hard cover, reloading under cover, slicing the pie, tactical order are things you would never hear in IPSC but you get procedurals for not doing them correctly in IDPA. Powerfloor is "suppose" to be close to carry ammo, but its still pretty low, giving reloaders a gaming advantage. Stage designs have to be a possibility in the real world. Alot of mock-scenerios "your at a bank waiting in line, then"  or "your at an ATM at night"... "Your walking to the car with your family after shopping"...then etc.

I particpate in IPSC (USPSA in the US) because I like the fast nature of the shooting. Shoot more and shoot fast = alot of fun.  I participate in IDPA because, although still a sport, I like the defensive nature and it gives me time using and getting familiar my everyday carry gun.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 4, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Powerfloor is "suppose" to be close to carry ammo, but its still pretty low, giving reloaders a gaming advantage.


 
For those who don't know, powerfloor levels are obtained by multiplying the weight of the bullet in grains, by the velocity of the bullet in feet per second.  

For stock service pistol, enhanced service pistol, and stock service revolver division, ammunition must meet a minimum power factor of 125,000.  Thus, a 125 grain bullet travelling at 1000 fps would be acceptable, or a 100 grain bullet travelling at 1250 fps would also be fine.  This is a pretty low recoiling amount, and can be done with any caliber of .38 Special or more.  

For custom defensive pistol, they recently changed the rules, so that only .45 ACP pistols can be used in this division.  It used to be that 10 mm was also acceptable in this division.  The power floor must be at a minimum of 165,000.  Thus, a 200 grain bullet chronied at 825 fps would be acceptable, as would a 230 grain bullet travelling at least 718 fps.  If you don't meet the 165K requirement, then you an still shoot in SSP or ESP.  

All of these minimum loads are pretty mild, and a lot of times, I see folks who have tried to load as lightly as possible, and end up having  functionality / feed problems.  If you choose to make your own, then test thoroughly!


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 4, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> All of these minimum loads are pretty mild, and a lot of times, I see folks who have tried to load as lightly as possible, and end up having  functionality / feed problems.  If you choose to make your own, then test thoroughly!



Good point.  These games give a whole new dimension to reloading rather then just producing accurate cheap ammo. Its a balancing act between making reduced loads and tuning the gun to shoot them.  I'll be the first to admit, I do load at minimum power factor for the times I want to be competitive, but I also have a load developed that simulates my carry ammo when I am more of a training mode. I settled on a 200gr SWC with 4 grains of Clays with a 12 or 14lb spring in my 1911 for my powder puff rounds and 230gr ball w/5.2 grains of winchester 231 for something with a little more punch.  Whats great with these shooting games is that they can be whatever you want them to be (a competition, or an avenue to practice your defensive skills with a handgun) sometimes you'll sacrifice serveral seconds just to do it the right way...other times you'll push the rules to the limit to beat your shooting buddies!


----------



## Lisa (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks gentlemen for your explanations of both the IPSC/IDPA and the loads used for the competitions.

Arnisandyz, I remeber when watching IPSC matches seeing the "customized" handguns.  At that time (back in the early 90's) I don't believe IDPA existed and IPSC was thought to be ther "real" deal or as close as one could come to it.  My husband was Action shooting at the time but was thinking of going into IPSC as well.  I do believe a lot of the police officers up here shoot IPSC, or at least did at that time.

My one questoin is:  What is slicing the pie?  Never heard that term before?  :idunno:


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 4, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> I also have a load developed that simulates my carry ammo when I am more of a training mode. I settled on a 200gr SWC with 4 grains of Clays with a 12 or 14lb spring in my 1911 for my powder puff rounds


 
Yeah.  Regular "Clays" is a great powder for the lighter stuff, but I still prefer Vihtavuori N320 for my .45 ACP loads (4.7 grains for lighter loads, 5.0 grains for regular loads, both work well in Sig or Glock).  For some odd reason, regular Clays doesn't meter too consistently in my Dillon RL550B.  

I may just have to try something similar, although I'll be using 200 grain plated round nose bullets, since my Glock 21 hates SWC.  

For the next IDPA shoot, I'm going to break out the Glock 21 for CDP, and try some 200 grain plated round nose loads with regular clays.  I'll probably have to mount the old Rockchucker, since I don't want to risk an inconsistent charge, but hey, it's all in good fun.  

On another note, I still remember an older fellow who had somewhat of an attitude problem with other calibers.  He was shooting a very nice Kimber, with his custom loads, but when they chronied his powderpuff loads, they found that his stuff was too weak for CDP, and made him shoot ESP instead.  I don't know what was more humorous; his constant grumbling about having to shoot with the "other folks" or his constantly calling my Glock 31 a "pea shooter."  

After the competition, we got into an interesting discussion about calibers, and he "threw down the gauntlet" by claiming that there was no way my "pea shooter" could ever put as much knockdown power as his all-mighty .45 ACP (despite his bunny fart loadings).  

So, we went to the chrony, and tested loads.  His 230 grain loads farted out at a wee bit under 700 fps (I swear, they were so slow, you could see the bullet flying out).  My 125 grainers were screaming out at 1400 fps, and if it weren't for caliber restrictions, could have made the minimum power factor for CDP.  I never heard someone sputter so much...


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 4, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> My one questoin is: What is slicing the pie? Never heard that term before? :idunno:


 
Think of it this way.  You have to shoot behind cover (such as round a corner), and there's a row of three targets.  As you expose yourself, you must shoot the first target you see, and stay out of the "sight" of the other targets, until you have finished engaging the first target.  Once you do that, you can then shoot the next target that you would see as you "peer around the corner" and so forth.  

Generally, the range officer will tell you afterwards, if you're in violation of exposing yourself to targets you haven't shot yet.  

Just as an illustration:

Target 1___________Target 2______________Target 3





_____________________________
++++++++++++++++++++Shooter


You must shoot Target 3 first.  Then you can "peer around the corner" and engage target 2.  Then you can "peer around the corner" a bit more and engage target 1, but you must do it in that order.


----------

